# Stonebest Builder Plot Polemi, nr Paphos



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,

My parents are having a house built in Polemi and are trying to make contact with as many other people using Stonebest as possible. There is a half-built house near their plot and we wonder if the owners are ever on this forum. If so please get in touch so I can send a private message.

My parents (Mr & Mrs Harding) think the half-built house is on plot number 433 but it's not easy to see from the plans so it might be plot 438. If this is your building plot please reply.

Thanks.


----------



## annamaria56 (Jan 29, 2011)

it may be our property as the developer has vanished with some of our money do try to contact us if you can


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

annamaria56 said:


> it may be our property as the developer has vanished with some of our money do try to contact us if you can


Failing all else Annamaria, just post a couple more times (you need 5 posts) and that will activate your private message facility

Jo xxx


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Anna Maria,
This property belongs to the Timmins family and has now been completed along with Mr. & Mrs Harding. Both have had to deal with the sub contracted builder direct due to Thanasis owing him a considerable amount of money, which sadly is delaying the completion of houses on the Metochi site in the village . This small development lies at the rear of the famous Metochi Taverna.
We'll communicate by e-mail soon.
Regards
Chris


----------



## annamaria56 (Jan 29, 2011)

jojo said:


> Failing all else Annamaria, just post a couple more times (you need 5 posts) and that will activate your private message facility
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks for the advice will do


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

annamaria56 said:


> thanks for the advice will do


........ one more!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## annamaria56 (Jan 29, 2011)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Anna Maria,
> This property belongs to the Timmins family and has now been completed along with Mr. & Mrs Harding. Both have had to deal with the sub contracted builder direct due to Thanasis owing him a considerable amount of money, which sadly is delaying the completion of houses on the Metochi site in the village . This small development lies at the rear of the famous Metochi Taverna.
> We'll communicate by e-mail soon.
> Regards
> Chris


Our half built vills is near the Tsalapatis winery and there is a small side road near it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

annamaria56 said:


> Our half built vills is near the Tsalapatis winery and there is a small side road near it.


YAY!! I think if you now log off and log on again you should be able to pm by clicking on the persons name and then on "private messaging"

Jo xxx


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Anna ~ Have responded to your PM also Forum member mary skinner is a useful contact.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## annamaria56 (Jan 29, 2011)

*stone best*



Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Anna ~ Have responded to your PM also Forum member mary skinner is a useful contact.
> Regards,
> Chris


thanks Chris am taken back by all these findings. All these problems have made me extremely stressed over the last few months. I hope that some how we can find solutions to gain our owed money back but I don't know how. 
shall try to contact Mary Skinner as well
all the best for now
Anna


----------



## mrs blog (May 23, 2014)

Lazer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My parents are having a house built in Polemi and are trying to make contact with as many other people using Stonebest as possible. There is a half-built house near their plot and we wonder if the owners are ever on this forum. If so please get in touch so I can send a private message.
> 
> ...


Hi i have a plot in polemi its 985 and still trying to get some results from my lawyer have got your sorted please reply back to me


----------



## annamaria56 (Jan 29, 2011)

Stone best developers have taken money from several british families over the last few years in Polemi and have failed to complete work for them. We were one and we are in the process of finishing the building work ourselves it has taken us eight years to get where we are because of the problems we had with this developer.


----------



## mrs blog (May 23, 2014)

What channels have you gone through to start building !!! for i went to my lawyer and they told us not to finish off the build till he as gone bank crupt,i was going to finish it off last year i payed stone best alot of money in 2009 and still not heard anything,can you tell me what i can do and who to go to


----------



## mrs blog (May 23, 2014)

Hiya jojo maybe we can meet up for a coffee and chat for we only live in fuengirola we can met in benel if you want


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Stonebest Developers*

Hello there,
Sadly we are having to resort to the Paphos Court in order to resolve a number of problems involving not just the developer, but other parties including sadly our now ex-lawyer[/U]. We purchased off plan in April 2007 one of five properties on the Polemi site next to the farm. The property should have been completed in July 2008 and it wasn't until that year that building work commenced! The property remains about 85% complete and what was to be part of a five year plan to relocate following early retirement has now become a total nightmare. 
Obviously as the case is now subject to sub-judicial processes, as much as I would like to I cannot name names on the open forum.
You will need a few more posts to achieve it, but once you have please private message me confirming who you are and I will willingly share what I know together with potential witnesses. Sadly our future dreams have been totally shattered to be replaced with stress and an equally high financial burden that threatens our quality of life here in the UK.
Kind regards
Chris :-(


----------



## mrs blog (May 23, 2014)

I would like to contact you privately please,we need to know what to do for we are going to cyprus round about september time, to speak with our lawyer 
Kinda Regards


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

I cannot imagine who advised finishing off building work started by a developer. It is unlikely that the title deeds will be available and you will be in very real danger of losing all your money should (when) the developer go(es) bust. Even legal action against a Cypriot builder is unlikely to succeed. The case will no doubt be postponed ad infinitum and the financing bank will be far more interested in getting their money than worrying about any poor foreigners caught in the wake. 

The Cyprus method of home buying is in serious need of reform but until then I do wish you all the very best and do keep us informed.


----------



## mrs blog (May 23, 2014)

Our lawyer told us to do this,We also payed cash so no bank is involved 
kind Regards


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Stonebest Developers*



mrs blog said:


> I would like to contact you privately please,we need to know what to do for we are going to cyprus round about september time, to speak with our lawyer
> Kinda Regards


Hi there ~ Mrs Blogg ~
Obviously using a 'pseudonym' makes it very difficult for Andrea and I to identify who you might be. We thought you may be Mary who was having a bungalow built on the same site in Polemi, as we were aware that due to domestic circumstances she moved back to Spain? As the other two properties were purchased by a Greek Cypriot we've befriended, also off plan, that would only leave an unidentified couple who purchased a villa currently in the same state as ours. If we are talking about the same development of only 5 properties, ours is identified as plot number 985 or villa number 3. We were advised, the problem that remains even if any one of the properties was completed, is the remaining four would also need completion before essential services could be connected. Recent communications from our lawyer has intimated, due to the number of cases pending court it could be late 2015 or even 2016 before our case is dealt with! If you can private message us, obviously identifying who you are, we will gladly advise the best we can including sharing details of our 'British Consulate Recognised' lawyer. It may be possible for us to fly over to Spain, especially as the cost of flights are somewhat cheaper! Look forward to hearing from you. Chris 

PS ~ just checked your previous threads and it would definitely appear your unfinished property is definitely on the same site as ours!!


----------



## mrs blog (May 23, 2014)

Hi Chris and Andrea It is Marys plot and i am Marys friend just trying to help her out,But it will be marys details that i will be giving to you so you can talk to her in person ,How do i private message you or give you her details or yours to Mary 
kind Regards
Linda


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

To Mrs Blog, I am sorry I did not make myself very clear. What I meant was that the whole development could well be under mortgage regardless of whether you paid the builder cash or not. Tread warily.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

hiatusxenia said:


> To Mrs Blog, I am sorry I did not make myself very clear. What I meant was that the whole development could well be under mortgage regardless of whether you paid the builder cash or not. Tread warily.


Fully support 'hiatusxenia' comments. Sadly that's why we have had to resort to a lengthy, stressful and expensive legal process. The true culprit is the developer aided and abetted by the system. Names excluded for obvious reasons!!


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

mrs blog said:


> Hi Chris and Andrea It is Marys plot and i am Marys friend just trying to help her out,But it will be marys details that i will be giving to you so you can talk to her in person ,How do i private message you or give you her details or yours to Mary
> kind Regards
> Linda


Hi Linda, To simplify matters I've private messaged you.
That should open up a link for you and Mary. We'll be restricted on how many words we can send each other, so once we have established the link I'll give you some contact numbers, private e-mail etc. Chris


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Stonebest Developers*



Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Linda, To simplify matters I've private messaged you.
> That should open up a link for you and Mary. We'll be restricted on how many words we can send each other, so once we have established the link I'll give you some contact numbers, private e-mail etc. Chris


Hi Folks, just to keep 'Forum' members in the loop. I have established private messaging, e-mail and phone contact (fingers crossed) with Mary currently living in Spain. Hopefully we can support each other in our respective quests for justice. I've tracked down four of the five purchasers on the site at Polemi, but still have one more to establish communication with. I know they are in a similar position to ourselves with their villa 80% complete, but they appear to have vanished, the rumour being domestic issues. Not surprising with what's occurred. Thanks once again Cyprus Expat Forum for making connections. Chris


----------



## Zinnia (Jun 25, 2009)

*Stonebest Developers Saga*

:boxing:


Chris & Andrea said:


> Hello there,
> Sadly we are having to resort to the Paphos Court in order to resolve a number of problems involving not just the developer, but other parties including sadly our now ex-lawyer[/U]. We purchased off plan in April 2007 one of five properties on the Polemi site next to the farm. The property should have been completed in July 2008 and it wasn't until that year that building work commenced! The property remains about 85% complete and what was to be part of a five year plan to relocate following early retirement has now become a total nightmare.
> Obviously as the case is now subject to sub-judicial processes, as much as I would like to I cannot name names on the open forum.
> You will need a few more posts to achieve it, but once you have please private message me confirming who you are and I will willingly share what I know together with potential witnesses. Sadly our future dreams have been totally shattered to be replaced with stress and an equally high financial burden that threatens our quality of life here in the UK.
> ...


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Zinnia said:


> :boxing:


So sorry to hear that / I hope justice is done

Apologies for any typos or spelling mistakes but I am using my hpone


----------

